# General > Politics >  Coronavirus, Politics, Fiscal Policy and Chicanery

## Corky Smeek

Interesting analysis of the impact of the Chancellor's announcement on business guarantees.

https://macalbasite.wordpress.com/20...scal-position/

----------

